# Sublimation on mouse pads - Methods



## AZArt (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm curious to see how people keep the image in place on a mouse pad when sublimating it? Do you use adhesive spray, thermal tape, nothing at all except judgement or some other method?

I'm also interested in hearing what heat press settings you use. I've seen some people suggest 350 for 20 seconds, and another 400 for 45 seconds. This would be on a 1/4 inch mouse pad using texPrint-R paper printing with sawgrass ink.

Thanks


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

You will probably want to use something to keep the registration when you put the pad in your press. Spray adhesive work well...just need a very light mist on the transfer. Heat tape may work as well, although it may not prevent ghosting when you open the press.

The 400°F for 40 seconds may work. We use 365°F for 60 seconds. Works well for us. I think the lower temp helps keep the odors down.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

our setting is the same as Rons, I use heat tape just to hold it in place and then a grease proof paper to cover above and below. I open the press steady so the transfer doesn't lift and them put a cold slate on top to suck out some of the heat for a few seconds which helps to flatten the mousepad back in shape.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

We use adhesive spray to keep the paper from moving. We also use 375(F) @ 60 seconds.


----------

